# Enclosure upkeep picture sharing



## sfpearl300z (Apr 16, 2011)

Was doing some enclosure upkeep tonight and thought I would snap a few shots to share!

C. gracilis:

BEAUTIFUL freshly molted 6i male. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

5i nom-ing



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

6i female finishing some leftovers



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

5i in pre-molt 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Have a large communal tank setup just waiting for them to all mature. 


G. grandidieri:

Premolt to 6i

One of my fav's.  Absolutely vicious eater.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

L. quinquestriatus

Got this one as a 3i scorpling with the missing arm.  Molted to 6i a couple weeks ago with no problems still.  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

His pad:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A. australis:

Fat premolt 6i male, waiting for him to take the plunge to adulthood any day now.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


O.glabrifrons:

I believe an adult.  Really hard to snap a good shot... very fast.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Home sweet home



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


H. paudicens:

Classic, adult male



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

His hangout



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


H. laoticus:

Adult... been so long since I sexed it... forgot.  Extremely pissed off when disturbed.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The lair.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice pictures. The freshly molted gracilis looks great.


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 16, 2011)

Excellent shots and beautiful scorpions   I really like the O.glabrifrons with its odd looking carapace.


----------



## Chrome69 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is that freshly molted 6i C.gracilis missing the tip of its telson??? Or is it just a camera trick type thing?


----------



## Roblicious (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow makes me want a C grac now, I might just get them from azjohn LD


----------



## BQC123 (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice photos.


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 16, 2011)

Chrome69 said:


> Is that freshly molted 6i C.gracilis missing the tip of its telson??? Or is it just a camera trick type thing?


i was thinking the same...


----------



## sfpearl300z (Apr 16, 2011)

It's there.  The tip of its telson is black, and it kind of blends in with the angle of the photo.

Thanks!


----------



## sfpearl300z (Apr 26, 2011)

JACKPOT

Stopped by my LPS (http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=60562) on the way home from work to grab some assorted feeders when I noticed these two gems.

Needless to say, I left rather happy. 

A. australis

I believe its a 6i female, I perfect girlfriend for my premolt 6i male in the above pics



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and this beauty...

A. bicolor:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

NOTE: for anyone in the central Florida area, they have a MF pair of the A.a's left for grabs.

Also an LQ.


----------



## Sir Aculeus (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet pics. I love how black your bicolor is.


----------



## Spam010 (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't wait till my H. paudicens grows to that size


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice enclsoures, but can I offer my advice(perhaps, read below)?

Though they do like bark and will spend majority of their time on there, you really should give the female in that cube more room on the floor as they do go off the pieces of bark sometimes to walk around. It could just be a optical illusion but it looks like she doesn't have any space. I'll repost your picture as a reference to which I'm talking about:


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, definitely. I did not comment about it because I was thinking that it might just be a temporary enclosure, but I would say it needs more room as well. Just my opinion.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the concern.  Yes, it's a temporary enclosure.  I was raising them from 2i to eventually keep 6 of them in a large 10g communal setup.  I'm just waiting on 2 of them to molt and then they will be moved to a much more roomy home.


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 29, 2011)

sfpearl300z said:


> Thanks for the concern.  Yes, it's a temporary enclosure.  I was raising them from 2i to eventually keep 6 of them in a large 10g communal setup.  I'm just waiting on 2 of them to molt and then they will be moved to a much more roomy home.


Ah ok, I just figure that I would point my concern since it wasn't asked, looks nice though.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Jul 12, 2011)

Just some updated shots!

G. grandidieri fresh molt:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

After hardening up:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gravid female C. gracilis, one of three:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Adult male B. jacksoni:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I removed female from the shared enclosure because she's getting ready for a brood, didn't want to disturb her for pics

Subadult(?)  A. bicolor:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not sure of the sex on this one.  There's a few more at the LPS where it came from.  I'm going to try and get a mating pair.

A little A.a breeding project as well!

Rob's (Scorpendra) loaner male:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and some pics of one of the breeding attempts!

(Did not go quite as planned.  As it turns out, this female was already gravid and would not do the dance.  This guy is now waiting for another girlfriend to molt (soon) and they should be ready to go.)

Just the female:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Introducing the male:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


...it's just not working out:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks again Rob!


----------



## Xanthopus (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice pics and collection. Better luck next time with ur AA mating . I love ur LQ, its so badass, one arm wont stop it from hunting its prey! The O galbifrons looks cute, in a weird way haha. Beautiful scorps u have :drool:. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jul 12, 2011)

You have a lot of nice species, especially the G. grandideri and O. glabifrons! It is great that you are trying to breed your scorpions. One question though, in the pictures of the recently molted G. grandideri, what is that stringy yellow-greenish grass stuff and where might you get it? It always looks attractive but I have never known what it was.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 12, 2011)

Great to see he's doing well  Good luck with the next attempt.

Beautiful pics of your collection too 

-Rob


----------



## sfpearl300z (Jul 12, 2011)

2nscorpx said:


> You have a lot of nice species, especially the G. grandideri and O. glabifrons! It is great that you are trying to breed your scorpions. One question though, in the pictures of the recently molted G. grandideri, what is that stringy yellow-greenish grass stuff and where might you get it? It always looks attractive but I have never known what it was.


The yellow-greenish grass stuff is just common terrarium moss.  It's pretty common, I got it at my LPS any pet store should carry it.  

Similar to this:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=2JQcTrWROY6q0AHBqantBw&ved=0CFgQ8wIwAA

I think mine was a different brand, but it's similar.  I use some of it for just decoration, and some to help regulate a humidity gradient for the gravid desert species.



Xanthopus said:


> Nice pics and collection. Better luck next time with ur AA mating . I love ur LQ, its so badass, one arm wont stop it from hunting its prey! The O galbifrons looks cute, in a weird way haha. Beautiful scorps u have :drool:. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks!  They are all a bunch of characters.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a little video of my G. grandidieri taking down a cricket.  I tried to focus on the twitching movement of the metasoma.  Out of all my scorpions, this guy is the only one who seems to use it to hunt like this.  Sometimes he/she will dart all over the enclosure once a cricket is dropped, twitching it side to side methodically as if it's using it to hone in on it's prey. 

Was wondering if anyone has observed this in other species.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jul 26, 2011)

That was interesting. I don't know what it could be, maybe it is in preparation to sting. It almost seemed as though it was reflexive, as if the scorpion was anticipating the prey and maybe was preparing the venom glands. I have seen juvenile R. junceus do this before, but it was after a sting, not really while it was hunting. Again, very interesting. It was nice to see a little bit of the behavior of this species.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Aug 20, 2011)

First brood of many to come!  Just molted to 2i today.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Shouldn't be too long till the 3 C.gracilis females, and the A.australis pops too!


----------



## James M. (Aug 26, 2011)

Great pictures. The babies look awesome.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Sep 15, 2011)

Little virtual walk through of my collection!

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/64/rj6b.mp4/


----------

